# Battletech - Blood of Kerensky



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been wanting to run a battletech game for a long time, and thanks to some horrid technical problems, I've actually been able to get time to get some stuff written up for it. 

The rules are from the battletech system, most specifiically the citytech book, and won't involve personal stats, but the actual mech stats instead. I will be supplementing in rules from Maximum Tech as well, and will be adding some additional sources to the mix once we expand the size of the conflicts to company, batallion, or even regimental strength (or in our case, Trinaries and Galaxies). 

For those who don't know what Battletech (or Mechwarrior in its most modern rendition) is, its a Sci-Fi system based alot off of Giant Robot combat (not to say other combat units don't matter though). If you want to know more about the back story, there is lots of information on it floating around online, or you can try and find some of the novels. 

You will be playing as Clan Wolf during the invasion of the Inner Sphere. In order to determine your starting positions, as well as to let everyone starting get a feel for the system, every PC will be undertaking a trial of position to determine rank. 

Character creation is really simple. I need each starting PC to roll a d6 twice. Afterwards, you will be doing mech creation and design. To do this, go to  www.solaris7.com 
Go to Downloads and select The Drawing Board. Download version 2.07. This simple program will allow you to construct the mech according to all the rules. Once the mech is completed, I will get you to e-mail me a copy of the save file at tysopern@hotmail.com. If you have a printer, I reccomend printing the mech. it will organize it into a very easy to use character sheet for you. Every 2 people who send me working machines will then be put into trials of position in the in game thread.

For those of you who don't have access to Citytech (I know it kind of an obscure source) the rules are fairly simple and I can post a basic overview of them if it looks like we have alot of people interested who don't have the rules.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd be interested, but I am only familiar with Old School Battletech; pre-Clan, really. I do have CityTech, though, as well as BattleTech, AeroTech, BattleSpace and a few other "obscure" books. Of course, it has probably been 15 years since I've even looked at any of them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2007)

Yet another time where I wish I had been able to afford to buy the BattleTech game materials when I had the chance.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

Like I said Arkhandus, the rules are easy enough for me to post them for anyone who isn't familiar with them. 

Rhun, I think you'll have alot of fun switching to Clan tech. Their Mechs are significantly stronger, and the advent of the double heat sink is godly.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, the rules are EXCEEDINGLY simple to learn.  All you need is the drawing board (I believe Darimaus linked to it above) to create your mech(Which is pretty self explanatory), and the DM has all the other rules...
What I'm curious about is that usually when I play this game it's fairly tactical.. Basically a Minatures War-Game.  Distance and terrain MATTER.. How are you planning on dealing with that online?  WIll you be posting detailed maps or what?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 14, 2007)

I downloaded the Drawing Board.  Took about 2 minutes to do.  Haven't tried making a mech yet.  I'm interested in the answer to Jemal's question as well.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yes, the rules are EXCEEDINGLY simple to learn.  All you need is the drawing board (I believe Darimaus linked to it above) to create your mech(Which is pretty self explanatory), and the DM has all the other rules...
> What I'm curious about is that usually when I play this game it's fairly tactical.. Basically a Minatures War-Game.  Distance and terrain MATTER.. How are you planning on dealing with that online?  WIll you be posting detailed maps or what?




Just so happens solaris7 also has a map generater as well.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

Ask and Ye shall Receive, I guess.
Cool.
IN that case, I'm in   It just so happens that I have the Drawing Board on my computer at home, and I JUST finished my last shift up here a few minutes ago, so I'll be heading home sometime today (finally).  I'll get you my Mech ASAP...

What tech lvl, btw?  I believe Drawing board has different Tech levels (Though I have a few mech design programs I might be thinking of a different one).
Just for the record, I'll be probably planning something between 60-80 Tonnes, if that's acceptable.  (Also, for other people's benefit, are you putting a limit on the Mechs anyway?  IE Tonnage?)

Also, for the D6 rolls, do you want INvisiblecastle?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Rhun, I think you'll have alot of fun switching to Clan tech. Their Mechs are significantly stronger, and the advent of the double heat sink is godly.




I should rephrase my comments. I am familiar with Clan Technology, just not Clan history and such.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

The backstory to the clans is simple. They used to be Starleague, howver, they left the Inner Sphere because of the constant fighting happening there. They became a warrior society, using a caste system for its people, specializing in combat tech, and living for honor and death on the battlefield. The clans don't have families, and they don't usually reproduce normally, instead using technology to combine favorable genetic traits and birth them artificially in large groups called Sibkos. These are called Trueborns, and they rule clan society. Innersphere prisoners, as well as they occasional offspring birthed naturally are called Freebirth, and are treated as second class citizens. 

The Clans have always been wanting to go back to the Inner Sphere and fix it. There are two sides to this argument. One side, the Wardens, want to work hand in hand with the Inner Sphere in order to make it better. The others, the Crusaders, want to simply conquer the Inner Sphere. The Clan you are all a part of is Clan Wolf, a Warden Clan.

As Clan warriors, you have to obey some military doctrine. First off, Clanners believe that one on one combat is the only honerable way to fight. They all pair off with a foe and fight by themselves. Second, melee combat with mechs is unacceptable. Waste is abhorred in Clan society, they like to do things efficiently. And lastly, retreat is pretty much unnacceptable in anything but the most extreme circumstances. There are 2 goals in the life of every Clanner. The first is a Bloodname. In order to gain a last name in Clan society, you have to earn one from the group of Bloodnames taken from the origional people who travelled away from the Inner Sphere. Recieving one of these names is a great honer and allows for quick promotion and success in life. The second goal is when you're dead, you want your genetic material passed on in later generations of Sibkos. 

Clan Wolf is the most lenient clan when it comes to tradition. they have a history of doing things in a more devious way, being dishonerable in the eyes of the strictest of other clans. They also have a much larger tolerance for Freebirths. One of the biggest reason I wanted PCs to be Wolves is because it allows them to fight in a more unconventional manner rather than a normal Clan slugfest.

I'll explain more about the ranking system and the combat bidding system once the trials of position have been completed. The Trials consist of two people going into a battlefield and each having to fight 3 seperate opponents. Normally, each person fights their opponents one at a time, but if someone attacks their opponents out of order, or they hit their partner or their opponents, it opens up to a free for all and every mech engages. If you down one mech, you become a mechwarrior. If you down 2 mechs, you are a Star Commander. If you Down 3 Mechs, you are Star Captain. Down 4 or more, and I gotta do some research   

I'll get you guys started on those trails as fast as you guys get mech designs to me.

Also, when using Drawing Board, Your mech types will be clan, tech level 2.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Also, when using Drawing Board, Your mech types will be clan, tech level 2.



What size?  Is that where the dice rolls come in?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

Mechs are 100% custom withing the Clan tech level 2 guidelines. If Drawingboard lets you do it, its legal. Any size, and weapons. 

There is 1 exception to that though, just in case it comes up. No LAMs, quadrapeds, ect. that function is out. Also, Clan guidelines previously stated disallow melee weapons.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

*Rhun:*
Here is a link to the Classic Battletech site where you can check out some BT history and Clan stuff.  Link.

Start of the section detailing the individual Clans.  Link.

Clan Wolf itself.  Link again.

Since Darimaus mentioned it would be during the Clan Invasion of the Inner Sphere, the more recent stuff about Operation Bulldog, the brief rise and fall of the second so-called Star League (that the Spheroids just used to make the Clans stand down, then quickly fell back to infighting), and the later rise and turmoil of the Republic of the Sphere (and any mention of the Steel Wolves offshoot).......are all unimportant.   

You understand, quiaff?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

I may be in.  I will check out the Drawing Board.

Just in case I do, my rolls: 4 and 1.
The two six-sided dice rolls for Arkhandus (1d6=4, 1d6=1)

Chances are 50/50 that I will just stat up a Stone Rhino, my favorite BattleMech _(and it is a Clan design too! ....but I forget if it is an OmniMech or just a standard BattleMech),_ otherwise known to the dumb Spheroids as a Behemoth _(not to be confused with the tank of the same name)._  Stone Rhinos just look awesome, and they are more mobile than most other Assault-class BattleMechs.  Less raw firepower though, if I recall.

Also, Rhun: Side-note.  Clansmen never use 'lazy' words like it's, they're, I'll, where's' et cetera.  I cannot remember the proper word for those combinations right now, for some reason..... _*facepalm*_  I find it difficult not to use them myself, but I am forcing myself to avoid it in this.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Innersphere prisoners, as well as they occasional offspring birthed naturally are called Freebirth, and are treated as second class citizens.



Also, the lesser castes of Clan society are largely comprised of Freeborns (Freebirth is the more derogatory form of the term), people born through normal human reproduction.  The lesser castes are Scientists, Merchants, and Laborers.  Warriors who fail in their early training (as many do) get dropped down into one of the lower castes that better suits their abilities or disposition.  If they survive their failure.



> The Clans have always been wanting to go back to the Inner Sphere and fix it. There are two sides to this argument. One side, the Wardens, want to work hand in hand with the Inner Sphere in order to make it better. The others, the Crusaders, want to simply conquer the Inner Sphere. The Clan you are all a part of is Clan Wolf, a Warden Clan.



Also, note that Clan Wolf becomes a Crusader Clan, if I recall correctly, later on at some point while under a different leader.  But at least for the Invasion period, they are Wardens, intending to take over the Inner Sphere only to help the Spheroids improve Spheroid society, until the Star League can be rebuilt and unite humanity once more.



> In order to gain a last name in Clan society, you have to earn one from the group of Bloodnames taken from the origional people who travelled away from the Inner Sphere. Recieving one of these names is a great honer and allows for quick promotion and success in life. The second goal is when you're dead, you want your genetic material passed on in later generations of Sibkos.



Warriors can only earn a Bloodname from one of the two original members of Kerensky's followers that contributed genes to that Warrior's sibko; each sibko has two gene-parents, a gene-father and a gene-mother, even though they are only engineered artificially from those genetic samples.

Also, the second goal is served by the first; a Warrior who earns a Bloodname is assured that their genes will be used by the Scientist caste of their Clan at some point after their death, to create one or more new sibkos of future Clan Warriors.  Assuming the Warrior's codex (a wrist-band they wear, that holds a copy of their genetic code) survives their eventual death in battle or whatever.  At least as far as I can recall, it requires the Warrior's codex; I do not think the Scientist caste keeps a sample of their genes until after they die and the Scientists retrieve their codex.



> Normally, each person fights their opponents one at a time, but if someone attacks their opponents out of order, or they hit their partner or their opponents, it opens up to a free for all and every mech engages.



Yeah, in Clan rules of warfare, a Grand Melee begins if a warrior strikes another opponent before defeating their current opponent.  At least I think I remember it being called a Grand Melee; that may have just been the name for a particular venue of combat Trial though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

My only knowledge of Battletech is Mechwarrior 3 and Mecwarrior 4: Mercenaries.  Also, I think I had Mechwarrior 2 once long ago but I don't remember anything about it except for the intro movies... :\ 

I never realized "Crusader" and "Warden" actually meant anything back then.  

Anyway, this sounds quite cool, and the fact that character creation is farely simple is a plus.  I'd assume that the game will be rather combat heavy, but what about the rest?

Huh, while looking at Mechwarrior related videos on YouTube I found this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPlXXUhtVqc&mode=related&search=

So I must ask.  Wha?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 15, 2007)

I think this video is a much better descripter.

 Mechwarrior 3 Intro 

As for the rest, once everyone has a hold on the game, it will expand to planetary tactics and clan politics as everyone becomes more influencial.

Btw Arkhandus, thanks for the extra info. I was planning on adding most of that in later when everyone gets a better idea of the setting, but it is very helpful.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

Man, I really have got to finish Mechwarrior 3 some day.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I also played Mechcommander.

What about roleplaying?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2007)

Just for the record, I'll be going with the most classic wolf mech... the Timberwolf (Slightly modified).  What's everyone else planning?

Pilot name: Jonas
Mech : Timberwolf/Madcat (75 tonnes)


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> My only knowledge of Battletech is Mechwarrior 3 and Mecwarrior 4: Mercenaries.  Also, I think I had Mechwarrior 2 once long ago but I don't remember anything about it except for the intro movies... :\
> 
> I never realized "Crusader" and "Warden" actually meant anything back then.



MW 2 was about Clan Wolf and Clan Jade Falcon fighting one another over their positions in the Invasion, being rabid opponents of one another (Wolf a Warden Clan at the time, Jade Falcon a Crusader Clan, and just plain hating each other).  I have the MW 2 Battlepack, which includes the Ghost Bear's Legacy expansion (in which Clan Ghost Bear gets involved).



> Huh, while looking at Mechwarrior related videos on YouTube I found this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPlXXUhtVqc&mode=related&search=
> 
> So I must ask.  Wha?



Clan Ghost Bear is fond of ambush tactics and hiding in the snow, like their totem animal.  They are also less averse to close combat with punches, kicks, or 'death from above' jumps.  The Kodiak itself, one of the 'Mech designs favored by Clan Ghost Bear, is equipped with claws on each arm for just such tactics, as I recall.

The 'Mech running around at first is a Vulture, and I think its small, blurry unit emblem is supposed to be that of Clan Ghost Bear.  Been a long time since I last played the game so I cannot recall for certain.  I think that expansion pack was about some schism in Clan Ghost Bear, or some enemies stealing Ghost Bear machines to use in raids against them I forget.


Quiaff and Quineg are Clan terms that mean roughly "That is affirmative, yes?" and "That is negative, yes?" and the proper response is Aff or Neg, as appropropriate (Quiaff is expecting an Aff response, affirmative in other words, and Quineg is expecting a Neg response, negative in other words; if you respond differently it means you are disagreeing with the speaker).

Despite the Clan derision for lazy words like 'it's', 'you're', and such, their vocabulary is filled with unusual words that are mangled derivations of other words, or mashed together combinations made into a single word; Quiaff and Quineg are just short-hand versions of "my query is an affirmative/is correct, right?" and "my query is a negative/is wrong, right?"  Or something like that.

A Clansman might say something along the lines of "Galaxy Commander Soandso Someoneorother would not betray Clan Suchandsuch, quineg?"  And the proper response, unless disagreeing, would be "Neg."  Means they are expecting an agreement that the statement is negative.  Or something like that; I am probably getting it mixed up in my own head while trying to explain it.  


I am not sure what exactly your "Wha?" refers to in the video, so I answered the bits I thought you may have been referring to. _*shrug*_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

Actually, I was just confused with the clawed, roaring mech that popped out of the snow and attacked the Vulture.  Also, from the dialogue I assumed that it was a Smoke Jaguar Vulture. Why do they keep saying "Jag"?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

Could be Smoke Jaguar.  The picture is blurry and I cannot remember specifics of that game right now.  Likewise the dialogue was not easy to make out at some points, at least on my machine.  Ah well.

The jumping, roaring 'Mech _is_ a Kodiak, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh well, never seen a Kodiak.  Looks heavy.

Heh, I noticed the guy got off one last "Freebirth!" just before he got sat on. 

You can get a good look at the emblem if you pause at 57 seconds.  It doesn't look like Smoke Jaguar, or any animal at all for that matter.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I'll be going with the most classic wolf mech... the Timberwolf (Slightly modified).  What's everyone else planning?



I played around with the mech designer and came up with a medium mech with a variety of weapons.  I don't remember enough of the mech games I've played to build any certain type.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

Hm, I really don't know what to build.  I haven't played a Mechwarrior game in years and I've never played Battletech.  I guess I'll use a Dire Wolf.  Those have lots of weapons and heavy armor right?


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy smokes.  Battletech.

The Project-From-HellTM is winding up tomorrow, so I'll have time to post in my games again.  Yay!  I'm seriously thinking about throwing my hat in the ring on this one.  Never played clans though - and haven't even thought about Battletech for a _long_ time.

Still.  Great game.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2007)

Give me a couple of days to get a mech put together, and I'm in.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I really don't know what to build.  I haven't played a Mechwarrior game in years and I've never played Battletech.  I guess I'll use a Dire Wolf.  Those have lots of weapons and heavy armor right?




Dire Wolves (Daishi to Spheroids) are more heavy-weapons platforms than armored hulks, but yeah.  100-ton Assault OmniMechs brimming with firepower and only about as much armor as a lower-end Heavy 'Mech.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

Darimaus, did you get the proposed mech I sent you?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 15, 2007)

Alrighty Drerek, I got the mech you sent me, and there is only one potential problem with it. You didn't increase the mechs walking speed, so it only moves 1 hex per round.

My suggestion would be to drop the Ultra AC 10, switch the engine to Fusion XL, change structure to Endosteel and crank your speed to 6 walking (the norm for mechs of your size) and add 2 heat sinks. 

Another way to go, if you're a fan of the Autocannon would be to drop the PPC and the Sreak SRM 6, and switch Engine to Fusion XL and structure to Endosteel, then increase movement to 6. 

If you don't care that much about speed, your other option would be to increase the tonnage.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks.  Probably going to build a heavier mech for try #2.  Totally forgot about speed.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Mechwarrior series for the sheer imaginative display of a 100 ton walking robot with a really big gun walking down the street and not so much for the Mechwarrior video game story lines. 

I'll drop my gauntlet in on this one and drum something up. 







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I'll be going with the most classic wolf mech... the Timberwolf (Slightly modified).  What's everyone else planning?
> 
> Pilot name: Jonas
> Mech : Timberwolf/Madcat (75 tonnes)



 Looking at a 55 ton medium scout mech. Something similiar to a Shadowcat. 


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Hm, well I do want to have good survivability.  I don't really need anything too devastating that'll wipe eveything out instantly though.  It's allot more fun when your enemies survive being defeated by you, so I suppose ER PPCs or Gause Rifles would be good for letting me snipe out the legs.  Is the idea of a clanner not aiming to kill too weird?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well here is my 55 ton scout Mech. I used a Shadowcat variant as my base line and went from there. Increasing its weight and weaponary and such. So in turn I affectionately call it Shadowcat Mark II and the actual Mech's name is Blood Scratch. 

Darimaus - Read it over and let me know if I need to correct or add anything. You will have to change the file extension from .fcw to .dbm for the program to read it. Let me know if that does not work and I will e-mail you the original. 

EDIT: 2d6 Rolls: 4 & 4

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, well I do want to have good survivability.  I don't really need anything too devastating that'll wipe eveything out instantly though.  It's allot more fun when your enemies survive being defeated by you, so I suppose ER PPCs or Gause Rifles would be good for letting me snipe out the legs.  Is the idea of a clanner not aiming to kill too weird?




It is considering its harder to blow off legs in this system than it is to flat out defeat them. In order to do specific body part targeting, your mech must be equipped with a targetting computer, and it gives you a +4 difficulty to hit (a +3 when you include the -1 the targetting computer gives you).



Bloodweaver1 - Theres something odd about your mech file. My Drawing Board can't open it, and its a different file type from the other saved files it does. Are you using the same version (2.07)? Or did you convert the file somehow? In order for them to work, they need to be .bdm


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 16, 2007)

Stone Rhino, _aka_ Behemoth, picture/statistics here.  Just what I am likely to use as a baseline when I see if this Drawing Board program will work on my junk-machine properly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Hm, I'm not confident in my ability to make a not sucky battlemech what kind of mech would make a good sniper?  I wanna be able to say; "Hey, Freeborn.  Turn around."  And then kneecap that Bushwacker... er, or some Inner Sphere mech that actually has kneecaps.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver1 - Theres something odd about your mech file. My Drawing Board can't open it, and its a different file type from the other saved files it does. Are you using the same version (2.07)? Or did you convert the file somehow? In order for them to work, they need to be .bdm



Did you try changing the file extension from .fcw to .dbm? Enworld will not let us upload .dbm file types so I had to change it. When you download the file you will have to change the filr extension from Shadowcat Mark II Blood Scracth.fcw to Shadowcat Mark II Blood Scratch.dbm for the program to read it. Again if that does not work let me know and I will e-mail it to you.

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm not confident in my ability to make a not sucky battlemech what kind of mech would make a good sniper?  I wanna be able to say; "Hey, Freeborn.  Turn around."  And then kneecap that Bushwacker... er, or some Inner Sphere mech that actually has kneecaps.



 One of the original pay loads of the Shadowcat has dual Gaus Rifles. Might want to look into it. Its a medium Mech with good a movement rate. 

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I remember liking my Shadowcat in MW4: Mercs.  

I took a look at it and it looks great, but it doesn't have a targetting computer.


I've been having allot of trouble with understanding Drawing Board though.

For instance, what's MASC?

What's the point of lower arm and hand parts?

What are ATMs?

What's all the stuff in the equipment section?

Basicly, what's anything that wasn't in Mechwarrior 3 or 4?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming, I can help with some of that.

MASC(Myomer Accelerator Signal Circuitry): Each round it's active, you have to make a check on 2d6.  If you fail, your legs sieze up and stop working (reduced to 0 MP and have +4 to piloting skill checks for reast of game).  If you succeed, you can move at double your walking speed (instead of running at 150%).
The Difficulty is 3 the first round(anything but snake-eyes), 5 on the second, 7 on the third, 11 on the fourth, and if you leave it on for 5 rounds it auto-freezes.  Each round you DON'T use it reduces the penalty by one step(until it's back to 3).

Lower arm/Hand actuators are for if you want to make mellee attacks (Which clanners don't do), or be able to grab stuff.  I believe they're also useful if you loose a leg, get knocked over, and have to use them to stand up again. (not sure on that one).

ATM's are Automated Teller Machines, but I THINK you meant "AMS", which stands for Anti-Missile System.  
AMS: The first salvo of missiles(Launched from a single rack) shot at you in a turn is affected.  Roll 2d6, and the salvo has that many LESS missiles.  THEN the attacker rolls attack roll and to see how many hit.  You loose 1d6X2 ammo each time it fires.

Active Probe detects hidden mechs/vehicles if they are within it's operating radius at the end of the movement phase.
ECM (Electronic Counter-Measures) Defeats any Active Probes, Artemis IV Fire Control, Narc Beacon, or C3 Computer used within it's radius. (Does not screw with Friendlies)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember liking my Shadowcat in MW4: Mercs.
> 
> I took a look at it and it looks great, but it doesn't have a targetting computer.



Remember you can customize your Mech. You do not have to pick an already pre-established design. If you like the Shadowcat design and want a Targeting Computer, you can do a number of things to get it. Such as; increase weight, drop armor, remove some weapons, remove some heat sinks, etc. I believe a TC is only 3 tons, so you have some options. IMO I would look into removing some armor and/or a light weapon. That should give you the flexiablility you are looking for. 

Plus our two Mechs can be the dual scouting units for the group.   

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 16, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Did you try changing the file extension from .fcw to .dbm? Enworld will not let us upload .dbm file types so I had to change it. When you download the file you will have to change the filr extension from Shadowcat Mark II Blood Scracth.fcw to Shadowcat Mark II Blood Scratch.dbm for the program to read it. Again if that does not work let me know and I will e-mail it to you.
> 
> -Blood




Sadly, changing the extension was the first thing I tried, but it didn't work out for me. I think it would be best just to e-mail all mech designs.

Btw, a targetting computer's weight depends on how many weapons that it applies to are being used.

Lastly, I do have a few alternate rules in this system, I'll try and bring up as many of them as I can recall before we get started, but the masc thing brings one up. If you freeze your legs via masc, I allow you to roll 2d6 every turn, and if you get a 12, they unfreeze.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 16, 2007)

With regard to ATMs and MASCS and Narc, oh my!

I found this extremely helpful website, which I thought I would share:

http://www.battletechchopshop.com/database/battletech/

Just click on "Missile Weapons" on the left-hand dropdown, and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help.  I might be able to do this now.  Maybe.    Would it be possible to cary some sort of device in your cockpit so that you could pop out and manually dislodge narcs outside of combat?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help.  I might be able to do this now.  Maybe.    Would it be possible to cary some sort of device in your cockpit so that you could pop out and manually dislodge narcs when you weren't in combat?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 16, 2007)

What, you do not want us to just carefully _Laser_ them off once the danger has past?  


Anyway.....thanks Brother Allard, I was wondering what ATM missiles were myself; I guess those must have been added in some rulebook I had not looked through before.  The ATM-3, 6, 9, and 12 launchers were listed in the Drawing Board, but I could not figure out what they were supposed to be....  


My BattleMech is complete, a Stone Rhino D-variant _(I do not know what variants are around for it exactly, but I have seen the standard configuration and a B or C variant as I recall, so I figured a D variant would fit)._  100 tons of carnage and heavy armor.  Two Extended-Range Large Lasers, two Gauss Rifles, an Anti-Missile System, a Targeting System, a few tons of ammunition for each ballistic weapon, and a few extra Double Heat Sinks.  Three jump jets as standard for Stone Rhinos, a standard fusion engine _(move speeds: 3 hexes walking/5 running, as standard for a Stone Rhino)_ to conserve space and heat _(and just because I would rather have a minimal chance of suffering an engine hit, by having a smaller engine), _ Endo-Steel structure to conserve some weight at the same time, and plenty of Ferro-Fibrous armor for solid defense.

BattleMech file e-mail is on the way.  Not the best-armed 'Mech of its class, to be sure, but a tough and mobile design with effective and precise weaponry.

MechWarrior Johan of Clan Wolf is ready for his Trial of Position, Galaxy Commander!  


.....err, what Piloting/Gunnery skills are we supposed to start with, by the way?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, I'm new at this, but here's what I have.  Comments/suggestions welcome.

Assault Mech, Calling the Model Storm M2.
80 tons
Walking Speed 4
13 Double Heat Sinks
Hands and Arms enabled
Maxed Armor w/ both EndoSteel and Ferous Fiber
ECM Suite, AMS w/ 2 Ammo, and Targeting Computer
Large Pulse Laser
2 Sets of Streak SRM 6 w/ 3 Ammo each
Ultra AC/5 w/ 5 Ammo

Optimizations?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Darimus, just wondering if you got my mech yet.  I realized that I haven't rolled my 2d6 yet, but I can't seem to get onto Invisible Castle right now.  What are they supposed to be for any way?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming: Hopefully, the rolls _are not_ for randomly determining our starting scores in Piloting/Gunnery.   

Drerek: The 3 extra heat sinks seem unnecessary, as do 1 or 2 tons of the autocannon ammo.  AC/5s get a lot of shots per ton of ammo, even the double-fire-rate Ultras.  3 or 4 tons of AC/5 ammo would probably suffice.  Your only serious heat-generator is a large pulse laser, and your base 10 double heat sinks will more than suffice for that and the few non-energy weapons equipped.  So probably ditch a 2 or 3 of the extra heat sinks and 1 or 2 tons of AC ammo, replacing with another large laser (maybe an ER, since it is lighter-weight and longer range) or a Streak SRM-4 with 1 ton of ammo, or perhaps an LRM-5.  A few jump jets instead may be helpful, but probably not so much.  So: most likely investment would be an extra laser or short-range missile rack.

Darimaus: Since EN World was inaccessable to me for much of the day, I skimmed through a few of my MechWarrior computer game books.  Here's the list of Clan units and command titles.
Unit Type....'Mechs..................Elementals...........Rank
Point...........1 'Mech................5 Elementals.........Warrior
Star............5 'Mechs...............25 Elementals.......Star Captain
Binary.........2 Stars.................2 Stars................Star Commander
Trinary........3 Stars.................3 Stars................Star Commander
Nova...........1 'Mech Star and 1 Elemental Star.......Star Commander or Star Colonel
SuperNova...1 'Mech Binary and 2 Elemental Stars...Star Commander or Star Colonel
Cluster........4 Binaries..............4 Binaries..............Star Colonel
Galaxy.........3 to 5 Clusters.......3 to 5 Clusters......Galaxy Commander
_(the Khan and saKhan of a Clan also command Galaxies)_



Other: Something I noticed while flipping through my MW2 Battle Guide.
REDE OF COMBAT - NICHOLAS KERENSKY 2824
"True Warriors fight to the death, with all at risk.

Clan Warriors see the balance that battle provides, the give and take of machinery, skill, and prowess.  By maintaining and mastering this balance, a Warrior achieves the depths that honor can provide.

Waste is a disservice to our people.  A Warrior is best served by taking only the minimal force needed to achieve victory.  This is the reason for the Batchall, the need for bidding.

So that none shall perish needlessly at the hands of cowards in battle as did my younger brother and my father's greatest friend, our people will follow the path of the great warriors of the past.  We shall face our foes one-on-one, facing each other eye to eye, as real Warriors should.

The burden of command is not worn lightly by our Warrior Caste.  Field commanders must treat the lives of those under their command as their own.  THe edicts of waste apply not just to material, but to lives as well.

The terms of the Batchall, the dictates of a military action, are the goals of field commanders.  Achieving other victories reaps only greater honor to those who walk the Trials and lives of Warriors of the Clans."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

_Do_ Clanners eject?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

_Neg._

Unless there really is a _seriously_ good reason and their 'Mech is effectively inoperable/useless at the time.  And even then it is dishonorable and cowardly.

They can surrender, if I recall correctly, but only when they know the battle is lost and it would be wasteful to die for their Clan that day.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Well poop.  Do they at least eject during trials?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mech signed, sealed and delivered. 
Just trying to get an idea of what we going here, so how many Mech warriors do we have and what class is there Mech?

55 Ton Medium Scout Mech (Looks like a cross between a Bushwacker & Shadowcat)
Movement: 6 [12] MASC
Jump Jets: 5
Heat Sinks: 14
Armor: 8 tons (164 points?)
Weapons: ER Large Laser, Medium Pulse Lasers (x3), ER Small Lasers (x2), Streak SRM 6, Machine Guns (x2)

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 17, 2007)

First off, Clanners hate waste, which includes killing a pilot in a training run for no reason other than filter out the weak. You can eject during a trial. just remember that if you don't kill a mech, your life as a warrior is over. 

Bloodweaver: I got your e-mail, but sadly it still won't work. I'm still leaning towards the different version theory, but I don't know whats going on there. I hate to do this to you, but I'm going to get you to post your mechs stats here and then I will duplicate the machine. Seems like the only way. 

Arkhandus, Dire Lemming, Jemal, your designs are good to go. The only question I pose to you guys is who wants to be a part of the first trial. Considering some of you will be new to the rules, and others will need refreshers, such an important combat would be benificial to watch someone else go through it first, so they can see how it all comes together. Any volunteers?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 17, 2007)

Btw, Arkhandus: Your chart is wrong. You switched Star Commander and Star Captain around. Star Captain is a higher rank than Star Commander is.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep.  I believe it was Warrior->Commander->Captain->Colonel->GALAXY Commander->Khan->Ilkhan

Also, my Madcat, the "Red Fist" has been emailed along with the d6 rolls. *EDIT: AH, i see you got it. good.*
For fellow players, here's the breakdown: 
75 tons, Maxed armour, movement 5, Masc, Active Probe, ECM, 1 ER PPC, 2 ER Large Lasers, doesn't overheat.  

[sblock]
Just for me remembering from our MSN convo: 
Gunnery2/Piloting4.
start 42/10.[/sblock]

And I'm SO in the first trial.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Barttletech.  Now that thas been a while.  I am on a sci-fi kick right now so count me in.  I wil make a mech shortly...

For trial purposes how does one adjuducate say an assault mech vs someones light mech?  Not a very fair match up.

"Bob's your uncle?"  Wasn't it Al for Car Wars.  Meh can't remember, made me laugh though...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there really any point to having a lighter Mech besides the lower shipping costs?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I am going to withdraw my expressed interest in this game. I'm just finidng myself extremely short on time, and it looks like you have plenty of players.

Have fun guys!!! Maybe I can join up down the road when things settle down a bit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh... :\   Well seeya in the other games we're both in then! 

Also, is anyone else finging EnWorld inexplicably very slow and Invisible Castle unreachable?


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't castle but enworld seems average - yesterday it was slooow for me though.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 17, 2007)

The mech is sent.

Timberwolf XA: 75 tons, near max armor, move 5, 2 jump jets, ATM-12 (x2), ER Medium Laser (x6), Active Probe, ECM, Targeting Computer.

Built with a premium placed on flexibility.  It's strong, tough, fast, can function either as fire support (ATM with ER loaded), as a straight-out assaulter, or in an ambush (ATM with HE loaded).  Given the good speed, I went with 6 medium lasers, getting the most bang for the heat.

I also can't get onto invisible castle.  If it's more convenient Darimaus, please feel free to make the rolls for me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Same here about the rolls.

Hey, does camouflage help anything?  I was thinking it'd be pretty useful to have jungle camo in a jungle where you shut down and wait for the enemy to run past you.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, why does everybody keep talking about ATM?
I've heard of AMS (Anti-Missile System), but never ATM..

As for the Light vs Heavy mech.. I've seen light mechs tear heavy mechs apart.  It's just a different playing style.  Specially if we're using the double-blind rules, they can be very effective.  Light mech winning initiative means they're gonna be shooting yer rear arc.

And yeah, Invisiblecastle's been out for about 10 hours now that I know of.  ENWorld's loading normally for me.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright Brother Allard, got your mech. I'm a little iffy on the ATMs, considering that tech wasn't actually around during the clan invasion, but I did say anything from tech level 2 (I thought they were 3  ).

As for camo, sadly Dire Lemming, Clans don't use that kind of thing (at least not until they get their asses handed to them by people who do).

So, do we have another volunteer for the first Trial?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Right now I'm very happy I took jump jets.  What's it called when you jump over an enemy mech, spin in midair, and land behind it before opening up?

Course my mech would be rather bad for something like that, since all it's got are two ER large Lasers and Two Micro Pulse Lasers.  :\

*At the sound of the roll call Shoelip cowers in the back.*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

actually dire, how many jump jets do you have?
ALSO, Remember that if they won initiative they can just turn around after you land behind them (Movement phase THEN attack phase), and you gain no benefit.. except you're now both at point blank range.

ALSO, i think Micro and Heavy lasers are POST-3050 as well.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I'm just totally screwed then aren't I?  Guess I could try trading them for ECM, but I don't have any more torso slots.

I have six jump jets.

Anyway, if you need a sacrificial noob.  I guess I'll do it.  Being trodden on doesn't hurt as much when you've grown acustomed to it.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 17, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I'm a little iffy on the ATMs, considering that tech wasn't actually around during the clan invasion, but I did say anything from tech level 2 (I thought they were 3  ).



Oops.  I didn't realize that.  If you'd prefer, I could swap them out for something else.  Maybe Streak SRMs or something.  I'd have to think about it.

Presuming we can get that sorted out, I'm game for the first trial.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

BTW, Brother_A, FinalFantasy is needing you.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 17, 2007)

I know.  I'm on my way.  As I said, The Project from Hell has finally wound down.  I'll be catching up today as much as I can.  The rest will have to wait for Monday.
</hijack>


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm, wel let us know one way or another about ATMs which do indeed rock...


----------



## Drerek (Aug 17, 2007)

Mech sent.  I'd love to get started, but I'm a newbie and will let someone else go first.

IC thread?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ALSO, Remember that if they won initiative they can just turn around after you land behind them (Movement phase THEN attack phase), and you gain no benefit...




Three words:

*DEATH FROM ABOVE!*


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay did my d6 rolls

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212429

pilot? 5 gunnery? 6  Woot!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Darimaus - I attached a .jpg of my build and sent you an e-mail copy. Hopefully that works. 

Regarding trials, I partner up with Jemal for the first run! We'll pave the way!


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the Light vs Heavy mech.. I've seen light mechs tear heavy mechs apart. It's just a different playing style. Specially if we're using the double-blind rules, they can be very effective. Light mech winning initiative means they're gonna be shooting yer rear arc.



 Don't be given away my secrets! 
I find that, when given the option, Assualt and Heavy Mechs are the common choices and I am a person who enjoys the abnormal. To each their own!

I hope those rolls do not reflect your skill levels. If so, than I am off to a medium 4 & 4 start. 

-Blood


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, why does everybody keep talking about ATM?
> I've heard of AMS (Anti-Missile System), but never ATM..



The Drawing Board program has entires for ATM-3, 6, 9, and 12 launchers.  They are missiles.  Brother Allard provided a link to a BT site that described the ATM missiles, apparently they are Clanner "Advanced Tactical Missiles" or somesuch.  Some wierd multi-purpose missiles.



> As for the Light vs Heavy mech.. I've seen light mechs tear heavy mechs apart.  It's just a different playing style.  Specially if we're using the double-blind rules, they can be very effective.  Light mech winning initiative means they're gonna be shooting yer rear arc.
> 
> And yeah, Invisiblecastle's been out for about 10 hours now that I know of.  ENWorld's loading normally for me.



Light 'Mechs are typically faster and thus harder to hit, they can close in or escape more rapidly, and there's more honor to be gained in them.  A Clansman would not normally stoop to attacking a lighter 'Mech unless there were no other targets nearby, usually.

Invisible Castle has been working fine for me today.  EN World would not load at all for most of yesterday, though.

As for my chart....that is unusual since I copied the ranks out of the MechWarrior 2 computer game manual.   I cannot remember myself if Star Captain is a lower rank than Star Commander....

Rhun, see ya later!  Hope things slow down some for ya.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I'm just totally screwed then aren't I?  Guess I could try trading them for ECM, but I don't have any more torso slots.
> 
> I have six jump jets.
> 
> Anyway, if you need a sacrificial noob.  I guess I'll do it.  Being trodden on doesn't hurt as much when you've grown acustomed to it.




I'd suggest you wait to be second or third in line for the Trials of Position....

You could swap the Micro lasers for a Small laser or two, whatever fits within the bit of tonnage you have left.  Perhaps swap something else out as well and equip a few Flamers to try and overheat enemy 'Mechs?



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I find that, when given the option, Assualt and Heavy Mechs are the common choices and I am a person who enjoys the abnormal. To each their own!
> 
> I hope those rolls do not reflect your skill levels. If so, than I am off to a medium 4 & 4 start.



Likewise!  I am just not sure I would handle a light 'Mech or a Shadow Cat (one of my favorites) as well with me being rusty by several years, and I just really really like Stone Rhinos, despite my usual preference for lighter, faster 'Mechs.

And I worry about my own two rolls.....  As a 4 and a 1, I'd either be an average gunner and terrible pilot, or a terrible gunner and average pilot.  Which would really suck.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was just messing around with building the Heavy and Assualt Mechs and I have come to the conclusion that the whole construction approach for those titans is completely different than for a lighter Mech. Especially when the number of hard points? does not change with size. I was often maxed out of hard points with plenty of excess tonnage left over. Interesting. 

-Blood


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

If we are doing Trials of Position as 2-man teams, I will volunteer to go through the Trial with Dire Lemming, or whoever wants to go second.  Kinda depends.

If Dire Lemming's 'Mech uses NARC or TAG, it would be best that he pair up with another 'Mech that carries missile weaponry.  And I do not know if the GM will be throwing bigger 'Mechs at us in the Trials of Position if we bring a heavy/assault 'Mech in alongside a light/medium 'Mech, so it may be better for the lighter ones to pair up.  

Also, for the heck of it I threw together a back-up 'Mech, a Shadow Cat equipped with an Active Probe, ECM, TAG, NARC, a Streak SRM-2, four Flamers, a Large Pulse Laser, and two Medium Pulse Lasers.  It would make a good support 'Mech for anyone in the group with missiles or artillery (Arrow IV), I think.  If desired I could use that instead of my Stone Rhino, but then it would be best paired up with a major missile-carrying 'Mech.

Did Jemal and Bloodweaver want to be first in the Trials?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 17, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> If we are doing Trials of Position as 2-man teams, I will volunteer to go through the Trial with Dire Lemming, or whoever wants to go second.  Kinda depends.
> 
> If Dire Lemming's 'Mech uses NARC or TAG, it would be best that he pair up with another 'Mech that carries missile weaponry.  And I do not know if the GM will be throwing bigger 'Mechs at us in the Trials of Position if we bring a heavy/assault 'Mech in alongside a light/medium 'Mech, so it may be better for the lighter ones to pair up.
> 
> ...




I suppose I should mention something. Clans don't use Arrow IVs, Artillery, or Tags. They fight one on one. Wolf has a few examples of long range missile mechs, but still don't use the paired targetting.

Also, if you're asking for my preference, I would like mechs to NOT have later tech (ATMS, Heavy Lasers, Micro Pulse Lasers, LAMS) I thought they were covered in Tech 3, not tech 2, but Drawing Board thinks otherwise.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Tossin my hat in with a modified caudron born. Really shouldn't since I've got too many campaigns on the go *Chuckles* But we'll see.  One more can't hurt right... right?

Anyways, Modified Varient C Caudron Born. Stripped off weapons for heat sinks basically. Should be in your inbox.

If you're looking for someone for the initial trial I'd suggest myself. Been playing this on and off for upwards of 5 years.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> If Dire Lemming's 'Mech uses NARC or TAG, it would be best that he pair up with another 'Mech that carries missile weaponry.  And I do not know if the GM will be throwing bigger 'Mechs at us in the Trials of Position if we bring a heavy/assault 'Mech in alongside a light/medium 'Mech, so it may be better for the lighter ones to pair up.
> 
> Did Jemal and Bloodweaver want to be first in the Trials?



You bring up a good point. Though I think I am the only one with a Medium/Light Mech. If someone else has the same weight class then I would agree that like Mech's should do the trials together. Thats is of course on how Darimaus is going to run the trials. 

I can go first with Jemal if there are no objections.

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going to be setting up for the first trial tonight. Btw, Bloodweaver, the file you sent me works fine. Thanks. That was a pretty clever solution. Looks good. Though I will inform you you are not the only medium sized mech. theres a few others.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I suppose I should mention something. Clans don't use Arrow IVs, Artillery, or Tags. They fight one on one. Wolf has a few examples of long range missile mechs, but still don't use the paired targetting.



Correction, they do not use them MUCH, but some Clans are less averse to it _(and devious enough to make opponents violate the Clan rules of warfare by striking another 'Mech before finishing the previous one, and thus opening up the battlefield to grand melee)._

Clan Steel Viper makes semi-common use of Naga 'Mechs, which carry two Arrow IV artillery missile batteries, and some other Clans make use of Nagas from time to time.  The Clans also have their own, lighter-weight and shorter-range TAG unit.  Clan Wolf is also one of the more devious Clans.  

And there are plenty of Clanner hot-heads who get overzealous in a fight and end up incidentally shooting another 'Mech in the heat of combat.  So there are times when Clansmen will employ group-fighting, especially since the Spheroids do not often honor the Clan tradition of fighting one-on-one.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I've got no missiles.  Just two Er Large lasers and two micro pulse lasers I have to replace with something else.  I wanted ECM but I've got no room on my torso and don't much like the idea of puttin git on an arm.  I've got an active probe, and a targeting computer, six jump jets, ferro fribrous and endo steel, 13 heat sinks, which allow me to fire all my weapons without overheating.  I don't know if my mech compleately sucks or not, but I'm not sure how I could alter it without becoming sure it does. :\

Oh, I also have Masc, and walk speed of 6.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Are we playing vs. each other or in teams against NPC Mechs?


-Blood


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Just replace your 2 Micro Pulse Lasers with 1 ER Medium Laser.  That will have the same tonnage but take up 1 less critical slot.  It generates more heat, but it should not be a problem with your heat sinks.  Alternative: replace the micros with 1 Small Pulse Laser.  It will generate the same heat, weigh the same amount, and take up 1 less critical slot.

You could just get an ECM Suite in place of the micro pulse lasers.....Once you remove them you'll have space for it somewhere, and so what if it is on an arm?  It still works.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

So what happens if you've got an active probe and ECM at the same time?

Lol, you guys are worried about your rolls?

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212975


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> And there are plenty of Clanner hot-heads who get overzealous in a fight and end up incidentally shooting another 'Mech in the heat of combat.  So there are times when Clansmen will employ group-fighting, especially since the Spheroids do not often honor the Clan tradition of fighting one-on-one.




I would point out that they got crushed by the Inner Sphere on many occasion simply because they wouldn't give up that doctrine at first. (And right now, it is at first.)

Anyways, its time for me to tell you guys what your rolls mean. Simply put, 1 or 2 means a score of 4, 3 or 4 means a score of 3, ans 5 or 6 mean a score of 2. The lower score is better. You can choose which number goes into piloting or gunnery. 

Gunnery Score sets the DC for all attack rolls, before adding any other modifiers. That means if you have a score of 3, you haven't moved, your opponent hasn't moved, your at short range, and there is no cover involved or any other miscilaneous modifiers (ie. Heat or Damage), you have to roll a 3 on 2d6 to hit your opponent.

Piloting checks are required to keep your mech standing in harsh cirumstances. I have removed a rule in the game stating when your mech takes more than 20 damage in a round, it must make a piloting check to stay standing (never liked that, just a personal choice thing). To balance that issue out, piloting is instead subtracted from your initiative rolls. 

The last thing to cover is I am adding one other rule to the scores. If you didn't roll any twos, your fours will become threes. That means the worst scores you can have will be 3,3 or 2,4. This will keep everyone closer together in capabilities and even up the playing field for those unlucky ones who didn't roll great.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow, I suddenly feel much better about my chances.  Now if only I could get an acceptable working mech.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I think Drawing board has a wierd bug.

After swapping my two Micro Pulse Lasers for ER Small Lasers I realised I still had two free tons. so I added an extra pair of ER Medium Lasers.  The first one went in fine and I went down to one free ton.  Then the second one lowered me to -1...   

Oddly enough, adding two ECM suites works out just fine.  What are A Pods, Combines, and TAGs?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I think Drawing board has a wierd bug.
> 
> After swapping my two Micro Pulse Lasers for ER Small Lasers I realised I still had two free tons. so I added an extra pair of ER Medium Lasers.  The first one went in fine and I went down to one free ton.  Then the second one lowered me to -1...
> 
> Oddly enough, adding two ECM suites works out just fine.  What are A Pods, Combines, and TAGs?




You won't need A Pods, Combines, and Tags, so you won't need to worry about it. (Tags may be used on you later, so it will be covered in the future, but I won't deal with it until after your trials.)

As for your glitch, if you're using a targeting computer, its weight and size are based off of number of guns it applies to, so it would explain your problem.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to commence the first trial now. Sorry Blood, you won't be in this one. I have Caros and Jemal on MSN right now, and they have both agreed that they will post until the fight is over, so everyone can get a complete picture within a few hours, rather than days and or weeks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Huh, well I'm now got an ECM in each arm.  I suppose they don't stack, so it's slightly wasteful, but arms aren't very durable and I've got no room whatsoever left in my torso.  Um, multiple ECM Suites don't help unless one of them gets destroyed right?  Man, this Mech is really turning into a weak little scout.  That wouldn't be a problem if we were IF...     I guess I'll just wait and see.  I'll send you my new file asap.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, IC thread is up, and the trial first trial is starting. If anyone is unclear about whats going on, please post questions here.

The link is  here


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

By the way, call my pilot Asher.  I'm just thinking it'd be rather jarring to have my mom buddies saying "Hey, Dire Lemming, want to go out for drinks?"  Huh, do clanners go out for drinks?  What _do_ they do for recreation?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a bit confused about this trial of position.  Are they sending rookies against seasons troops?  If so, how exactly do they expect any of them to win?  Or do they only pick those who can beat those that should be better than them?

Dang, nice map, but their must be a less seizure inducing way to view it!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Clanners drink.  IIRC they just moderate their alcohol input, and their genetic engineering tends to make TrueBorns more resistant to alcoholism than FreeBorns.  Training and hobbies are their general recreational activities......I do not remember anything more specific, at least for Clan Wolf.  Some other Clans have more significant and notable pasttimes, but I cannot remember anything more specific right now for general activities.

Trials of Position pit some of the sibko trainers or other garrison Warriors against the trainees.  Often old Warriors past their prime and with poorer reflexes than the younger trainees.  It is not usually a fight to the death, just disabling the opposing 'Mechs until your own is disabled.  Death still happens in the Trials, just not too often.

I do not think your 'Mech will be too weak, Dire Lemming.....the large lasers will certainly be useful at any range.  The extra ECM Suite will only be useful if the other one gets destroyed, but it does not really hurt to have an extra.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, see I'm trying to figure out a personality for my pilot, and it's hard not knowing anything about the clans except what I've seen playing computer games where you're the Inner Sphere.  I suppose that, since my 'mech is mainly a scout / skirmisher, so I guess my character would be rather cautious and observant.

So how does this genetic engineering work exactly?  Is it the scifi tube grown kind?  

What exactly is the common stance on sex among Clanners... and for that matter, gender?

It's good to know a bit more about the Trials.  I'll know not to taunt my opponent, but instead say "Do not worry old timer.  I promise not to take you lightly."    Any more respectful term for "oldtimer" in the clanner lingo I could use?

Well, I just hope I can take at least one mech down.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

There is no respectful way to refer to a Clanner as old.    Any reminder/inference that they are old is insulting because they hate getting old; their chances of finding an honorable death, personal glory, or any other chance to earn a Bloodname and pass on their genetic legacy diminish terribly when they get old.

Gender does not matter in Clan society, at least among the Warrior Caste.  Sibkos typically have an equal number of women and men, or at least similar numbers of them.

Clan Warriors are mostly TrueBorns, genetically engineered from genetic samples kept by the Scientist Caste.  TrueBorns are created and raised in vats they call iron wombs.

Once they have matured to a certain degree (something like 5 or 10 years of age in equivalence, I do not know or remember the exact amount), they are decanted, taken out of the iron wombs for training.  The maturation process in the vats is accelerated, and the TrueBorns receive some kind of virtual training or knowledge-encoding I think before being decanted.  I do not remember anything more specific about it.

Most cadets in the sibko die off in training or get transferred to lesser Castes, eliminated for sub-par performance or displaying emotions, attachments, or other behaviors, that are undesirable in Clan Warriors.  They receive lots of general training beforehand, and are required to understand a little bit of material that would only be important to Technicians, Scientists, Merchants, or Laborers.  This helps gauge what Caste they would be better suited to, according to their trainers, if the youths do not seem fit for completion of Warrior training.

So only a few cadets usually get to attempt the Trial of Position, around the time of their middle or late teenage years I think (apparent age; they are of course a few years younger due to the iron wombs' acceleration of growth).  Warriors are considered old once they reach their thirties or fourties, and often forced to retire to a garrison unit, unless their performance is still great.

The sibko training basically teaches cadets only minimal trust and teamwork, and rewards personal ambition.  They learn to treat relationships pretty casually; personal glory and ambition is generally more important.  TrueBorns look down on FreeBorns (naturally-born humans) severely, and find the very ideas of parenthood, pregnancy, and birth as disgusting.  B@st@rd is possibly the worst insult/epithet a Clansman can utter because of all its implications.  FreeBirth is only mildly less insulting a phrase.

TrueBorn women receive some kind of anti-conception implants or injections every so often that render them sterile or somesuch for a while, so they cannot bear children (unless they fail in their Warrior training, or suffer a terrible dishonor later on, that gets them bumped down to a lower Caste, after which point they won't receive any further treatments from the Scientist Caste to remain infertile).  'Coupling' is the Clan term for mating, but without the connotations of 'mating', due to the infertility maintained among Warriors.  Clanners have a far more casual view on coupling than Spheroids, and just consider it similar to recreational activities.  As long as it does not actually produce offspring.



Only a few FreeBorns manage to get a chance at Warrior training and a Trial of Position (and they generally get really poor odds and treatment even then; they are more likely than a TrueBorn to die in their Trial).  FreeBorns are usually limited to separate FreeBorn cadres and units, and tend to serve as garrisons or fodder, the same as old semi-retired TrueBorn Warriors who did not get a glorious death in battle (such Warriors are called Solahma).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

They send retired Trueborn warriors to die as fodder?  Sheeze, I'm liking clanners less and less.  So Freeborn is not really an insult when directed at Freeborn, but Freebirth is?

Heh, I just love how games tend to ignore the differences between men and women except for making woman wear less or tighter clothing.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm, to understand the idea behind old and aging warriors, you have to understand clan philosophy in one major point.

To the clans, its not age thats actually so much the problem. The reason age is a concern is the clan idea that each successive generation is better than the last. Every generation they take the best of the best warriors and use them to breed warriors. Next generation, the best of those warriors breed to create even better warriors and so forth.

By the time a bloodnamed clan warrior is in his thirties he could concievably be competeing with his own kids, who, by clan eugenics, should be superior to him in every way. By the time he's fifty, god forbid he's still in a cockpit, he's now fighting the equivilent of his grandkids. 

Also, you seem to think that the clan warriors don't want to be used as fodder. They look forward to it.  One of the greatest instances of a solahma unit ever had a troop of aging mechwarriors handed machine guns and knives and told to delay enemy mechs as long as possible.

The motto for solahma units is pretty much thus. "March forward and shoot. When you run out of ammo, use your knife. When your knife breaks, beat your enemy. If your arms are broken, kick him to death. If your legs are shot off, bite him. When you can no longer move, wait to die. If you can't die, there must be something wrong with your attitude."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

They do not wear different clothing.....  But whatever.

Solahma can only hope for, at best, a death as fodder during a battle.  Once they get so old and thrown into a backwater garrison unit, they have almost no chance of an honorable death, on top of having to deal with the pains of old age.  If they ever get the chance to enter another serious battle, they will actively seek out a chance to fight a tough battle and die gloriously, though of course they would prefer to play a more important role in the fight.  Still, fodder is sometimes the best they can get.  They will only suffer more problems and insults as they get older.

FreeBorn is kind of a putdown itself, at least when a TrueBorn says it, because they usually say it with derision.  FreeBorns have no problem with referring to each other as FreeBorns, and usually take less umbrage at it than a TrueBorn would when called FreeBirth.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

So it's kind of like social Darwinism, but only directed at the old.  Well at least I now know the IS are right in thinking the clans to be a bunch of crazy barbarians. 

Odd how they all have totem animals, but they all have eliminated practically everything from their society that conects them with nature. :\ 

Arkhandus, what do they wear anyway?

You've got yourself a strange oponent Jemal.  If I were in there I would've already asked them if there was something wrong with them, and tell them that if they were not willing to fight with everything they had then they should withdraw before their life and 'mech was wasted.  Erg, I'm wishing I was in there.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Combat fatigues.  And maybe ordinary clothing sometimes.  But pretty much just combat fatigues and occasionally formal uniforms, like for ceremonies.  And MechWarrior togs of course, when heading to or from their 'Mechs (but at least they have more-or-less Star League era coolant suits, I forget the name for them).


BTW, Darimaus......  What would we use to open .rar files?  I'm not sure what to use to open the map of the Trial grounds....  The map program only seems to work with .bme files.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

The best program for that is WinRar.  I don't have a link but it's easy to find with a search engine.

Hey, any of you vets got some tips or tactics you could give me?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You've got yourself a strange oponent Jemal.  If I were in there I would've already asked them if there was something wrong with them, and tell them that if they were not willing to fight with everything they had then they should withdraw before their life and 'mech was wasted.  Erg, I'm wishing I was in there.



Aye, he's confusing me.. I keep expecting him to turn around and just blast me point blank, or try to get a back shot.  
IIRC, though, Clanners generally keep a com silence during trials.

BTW, Dire Lemming, my advice would be: Energy weapons rock, and keep moving unless you out-tonne your mech by at least 30 and can get a clear shot.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

So many damn rules these clanners have.  I swear they're Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

pretty much.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm concerned about the requirements for being a commander.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alrighty, we finished our first trial, with Jemal being a warrior, and Caros being a Star Commander. Who's up for the second trial?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Um...I'm thinking I should maybe get it over with, but I don't know.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 18, 2007)

Do I have to buy something to view the map?  I'm confused, as usual.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

No, just download both files, then unzip the rar file to a folder of your choice and move the other file into that folder.  Then start BME, and click file and then open, and select the Trial of Posision file.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, 1 mech's better than none.
Now that I've playtested it though, do you mind if I make a couple revisions to my mech (Since I blew this one up?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Whatcha planning?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Are we still running in paired Weight classes?
Dire Lemming I take it you have a medium or is it a assault ton mech? Let me see if I can put something together to help.


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Alrighty, we finished our first trial, with Jemal being a warrior, and Caros being a Star Commander. Who's up for the second trial?



HOw does one determine what rank they achieve? How is one scored?

-Blood


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Kill one, you're a mechwarrior. Kill two, you're a star commander. Three and you're a star captain. If on the odd chance someone starts a grand melee (by shooting one of their inactive targets) everyone on the field is open. In that case four gets you Star Colonel. If you somehow flukishly killed a fifth, I believe thats galaxy commander. Six I don't know. And I imagine if you somehow killed all seven active mechs, (Including your partner who becomes a target in a melee) they'd probably make you ilkhan.

=)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah I see. 
Who do we have left that has not gone? 
I think Arkhandus and Dire Lemming voiced for the second round. 
That would leave Drerek and myself for round three. 

Also just for the sake of making this game a bit more interesting can my Mechwarrior be a freebirth? It would be interesting to see how that all plays out. 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ah I see.
> Who do we have left that has not gone?
> I think Arkhandus and Dire Lemming voiced for the second round.
> That would leave Drerek and myself for round three.
> ...




I'll go with your freebirth storyline, since clanwolf  is the most lenient. But I will warn you that you will be treated poorly by your trueborn comrades unless you prove yourself really well on the battlefield.

btw, I can run both other trials at once, we just need to get all the finalization done and the participants ready.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'll be away from the house for several hours today, starting in a little bit.  So I'll have to wait until later tonight or tomorrow before I can do much posting again. :\ 

BTW, since my rolls were 4 and 1, my pilot would just have 3/3 for scores.

I'm still trying to figure out how to get the RAR file to work, but I'll probably figure it out later today.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> No, just download both files, then unzip the rar file to a folder of your choice and move the other file into that folder.  Then start BME, and click file and then open, and select the Trial of Posision file.



Okay that worked.  Thanks.  Now, is there a way to place tiles on the map to indicate mech's?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Freebirth it is then. Plus I do not mind the stigma that goes along with it. 

If you are up for running both trails at once that works for me as well. 

Tomorrow would be better for me as well as my time will be spent at home close to the computer as I watch US Football.   

Pilot Scores: 3 Gunnery & 3 Piloting

-Blood


----------



## Drerek (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm ready to get going.  I usually log on 2 or 3 times a day during the weekends and during the day on weekdays.  I'll do my best to catch up on the rules.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm ready now I guess. You got my second mech I sent right?  Man, it's gonna be hard to roleplay a clanner.  I'm gonna _have_ to be decent to Freeborn, I'm sorry.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

If the Freebirth beats me in rank, I'm SO stabbing him.  j/k.   THough just for the record, Jemal's gonna be one of the more... aggressive wolves.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ah I see.
> Who do we have left that has not gone?
> I think Arkhandus and Dire Lemming voiced for the second round.
> That would leave Drerek and myself for round three.
> ...




I am re-learning mech making so should have one done soon...  Quite hard to get (most of) what you want...  Not sure what round that puts me in.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> I am re-learning mech making so should have one done soon...  Quite hard to get (most of) what you want...  Not sure what round that puts me in.




If theres an odd man out, then one of the trials will have 3 people in it.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm ready now I guess. You got my second mech I sent right?  Man, it's gonna be hard to roleplay a clanner.  I'm gonna _have_ to be decent to Freeborn, I'm sorry.




Thats also alright, though it too can carry its own social stigma. You'll prolly be labeled a freeborn lover. But like I said, Clan Wolf doesn't view the inferiority of Free Births the same way the rest of the Clan does. They function off of the ideal that if a warrior is good at his job, hes a good warrior. It might hurt your chances at getting put up for a bloodname though, due to polical issues.

One other thing, Caros and Jemal, you guys will be of the Kerensky Bloodline, so if you get a chance to compete for a Bloodname, thats what it'll be.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If the Freebirth beats me in rank, I'm SO stabbing him.  j/k.   THough just for the record, Jemal's gonna be one of the more... aggressive wolves.



I guess that would make you a 'Crusader'? 

Reading over all of the BattleTech history, pre and post The Clan Invasion, I have come to the conclusion that with all of the Clan's advance war making capabilities they forgot one of the very basic tenets of war. Protect your supply lines. That is the sole reason why they lost the war, that and their pride. Plus I find it hard to believe that even after the Clans lost at the terran home world that they were still not capable of completing their Quest and finishing off the IS. But then again what would the writers do then....?

Ready to start when everyone else is.


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Clan philosophy seems to be full of double standards doesn't it?  I suppose some rules just take precedence over others.  So who are the next victems?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1: Nah, that just makes him more Trueborn.  

The Clanners lost because of their code (and unwillingness by most Clans to break or bend it), their focus on personal ambition, and their infighting.  Even within a single Clan there is lots of competition and rivalry, and even more between different Clans (something like a third or so of the original Clans have been Absorbed or Annihilated over time by one another, and the remaining ones still have serious chips on their shoulders; most of the remaining ones are actually rather weak and small, and thus unseen on Inner Sphere battlefields because many have to focus on just defending their own planets against other Clans).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Gasp, I just realized, Darimus used the IS names!  For shame!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2007)

OK.  I don't like WinRAR.  Is there any particular reason you use a RAR file for the map instead of a ZIP file or something else?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not sure but I think I read that rar is more efficient than zip or something like that.  What don't you like about WinRar?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

First off, I used IS names for the mechs cause it just the way I'm programmed. I'm Inner Sphere to the Core, but I wanted you guys to have access to the best toys so I put you into the clans. I'm trying to keep an eye on it, but its hard to undo 10 years of programming   

Btw, I used .rar just cause it was the first command on the list. I'm not very picky about what I use.

I've looked over the mechs I've been sent. They look good so far. We'll see how they do in combat. 

When you guys are ready, I want you to post in the IC thread. You'll need to select a starting location on the hex map, and roll initiative. It has been suggested I pair you guys off by similar weight catagories, but that is unnessecary considering you "should" be fighting your own opponents. I'm a little more lenient than the actual clans in that I base your opponents off of your weight catagories. But I degress. The Trials will be held in a first come first serve fashion. First two people to post will go. Then the next two/three will go (at the same time of course, just in a different trial).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd personally much rather have common sense than a bunch of tech I'm not sensible enough to take full advantage of.  Especially since the latter is allot easier to aquire after the fact than the latter, but oh well.  I'd like to get this over with and be out of suspense, but I'm about to go to bed right now so I don't know if I should go next.

How do you determine the grid numbers on a hex map?

I don't mind if you roll my dice for me.  In a tabletop game rolling dice is part of the fun, but in an online game rolling virtual dice is just a pain.  Of course if you find it a pain as well I'll still do it myself.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm ready to start, but how do I roll initiative?

Piloting: 3
Gunnery: 3


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I'm ready to start, but how do I roll initiative?
> 
> Piloting: 3
> Gunnery: 3




If you go through the trial that was already held it goes over the rules. Initiative is 2d6 - piloting score.

Dire Lemming: I will be rolling most of your dice for you, but I want the initiative roll to signify your being ready to start. As for the Hex numbers, go to the top toolbar, click map, then go to hex numbering. And btw, you may say the tech can be aquired later, but for the most part thats not true. Feel free to browse the Inner Sphere tech level 1 stuff, cause thats what you are going against. I assure you its a significant advantage. Clan tech is rare in the Inner Sphere until much later in the war.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> If you go through the trial that was already held it goes over the rules. Initiative is 2d6 - piloting score.



I missed it, sorry.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Posted and ready to go. Just need a partner. 

-Blood


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Posted and ready to go. Just need a partner.



Done


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

For those who were having visual problems with the Trial Map and who wanted to be able to track Mech movements, I printed the original map into a .pdf and made it open it all sources. (At least I think I did) I hope this helps!

Functional feedack is encourage if corrections need to be made. Thanks!

The .pdf file itself is too large to upload. If you are having problems with .rar let me know and I can e-mail it to you. 

EDIT: Attached are Update Maps for Trials 2, 3, 4. (Updated 21 Aug 07)

-Blood


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 19, 2007)

New mech is sent.  Initial rolls are: 5 & 1, make for:

Pilot: 4
Gunner: 2

No more time today, so I'll let someone else take this trial.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> If you go through the trial that was already held it goes over the rules. Initiative is 2d6 - piloting score.
> 
> Dire Lemming: I will be rolling most of your dice for you, but I want the initiative roll to signify your being ready to start. As for the Hex numbers, go to the top toolbar, click map, then go to hex numbering. And btw, you may say the tech can be aquired later, but for the most part thats not true. Feel free to browse the Inner Sphere tech level 1 stuff, cause thats what you are going against. I assure you its a significant advantage. Clan tech is rare in the Inner Sphere until much later in the war.




Meanwhile the clans _never_ got common sense.  I'm also looking at the long term here.  We're jerks, and we're doomed.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2007)

Cauldron Born is the Clan name of the Cauldron Born 'Mech; it is a 'Mech that the Inner Sphere did not confront until a bit later on, after they learned Clan 'Mech designations.  A homage to the iron wombs that Trueborns are grown in, and reference to an old irish or celtic myth IIRC.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

I hate Microsoft...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just wondering, but is it correct to presume that level 1 elevation prevents targets from seeing each other unless either target is ontop of the elevation? On the presumation, we do not know what versions of the Mechs we are fighting correct? As we would not know on the true battle field. 

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Since when did clanners care about conditions on a true battlefield.  They live in their own little world of modern flintlock era style shootouts. 

This of course was a joke, and in no way an answer to your question.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

IIRC, Level 1 elevation between 2 mechs does NOT block line of sight, but DOES impose a +4 to hit modifier, and changes your attack to the punch-hit location.

And there's no way of knowing what variant you're fighting except by paying attention to what it fires, or getting within active probe range.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> IIRC, Level 1 elevation between 2 mechs does NOT block line of sight, but DOES impose a +4 to hit modifier, and changes your attack to the punch-hit location.
> 
> And there's no way of knowing what variant you're fighting except by paying attention to what it fires, or getting within active probe range.




Hmm... Good to know. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

My thoughts on the to hit location = punch from +2 levels is that it could get reeeal ugly with lb-x (shot)  autocannons, er large lasers, er ppcs, etc...  It makes high ground very, very important to get that 1-6 head shot versus like 3%, and all with out a to-hit penalty too - unlike partial cover.  

I would put forward a modification as follows use the punch table on target if you are less than or equal to 3 hexs per elevation level away from them.  vice-verse for shooter and legs target...

I.e. If you are fairly close then you are looking down/up at some one, otherwise they are simply much farther away than they are vertical.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, I built a 'scout' heavy mech. 

70 ton, 2 ER PPCs, 4 med pulse lasers, all w/targeting
has HS to fire 2x ppc, or 1x ppc and 4x pulse
moves 5/8, ecm, active probe 
max armor

Survivable in the challange?  I can always slow it down, up 5 or more tons and and add some more mid range punch.   Thing is this would be a really fun role to fill, heavy scout lol...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mechanically, meaning dice wise, what is the difference between Pulse lasers and non-Pulse lasers? I remember reading that Pulse lasers get a -1 to hit penalty, is that true?


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Do Clans use scouts?  I've been getting the impression that they considered tactics to be underhanded.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

@DireLemming 

No real clue... 

@Bloodweaver1

Well, besides what you see in the mech maker proggie, they have a -2 modifer to hit - i.e. they should be the bane of fast mechs...  Add the -1 for targeting computer and that makes called shots quite do-able for slower mechs..


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

Sadly, pulse lasers have a flaw that make them less effective against fast mechs than you'd like to think. Because they have less range than the ER counterparts, if the light mech has longer ranged weapons you'll have a really hard time getting a chance to shoot. Comparing a medium pulse to an ER medium, the ER flat out wins if the faster mech keeps its target at 13-15 hexes, and is on equal footing with it between 9 and 12 hexes (the minus 2 being cancelled out by the pulse being at long range while the ER is at medium range).

Btw, for our last 3 combatants, feel free to get your initiative, starting location and first turn movement down for trial number 3.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

In the IC thread?  Can I start in hiding either on the hill with the dip or in a forest, and shut down so that I don't show on sensors?  Or does the shutting down thing only work in Mechwarrior?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

True.  Unless you're going with a close-in fast mech, the ER's are usually preferable.
Pulses win @ close range, but if you're not fast, they don't do so well 1 on 1.
EX: One of the best Cougar designs is 6 Medium Pulse.  This is b/c the cougar's a fairly fast mech, and it's designed (IMO) for large-scale battles, not clan-styled one on ones.

And it's not that tactics are underhanded, it's that CERTAIN(most) tactics are considered underhanded.  Scouting is information, which allows you to plan a battle accordingly and thus avoid waste, which Clans Abhor.  
For anybody who's seen 300, Clanners are pretty much Sci-Fi Spartans.
They use tactics, just THEIR tactics, assuming that anything not their way is inferior.


Fenris2 - Slow = bad in my opinion.  I wouldn't suggest dropping speed to add anything, unless you're gonna be using LRM's/ER Large lasers, cuz if you EVER fight a faster mech with more range, you loose.  

BTW, just for the record, Clan scouts are usually Elementals (Body armoured soldiers, known as "toads" to the IS)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> In the IC thread?  Can I start in hiding either on the hill with the dip or in a forest, and shut down so that I don't show on sensors?  Or does the shutting down thing only work in Mechwarrior?




You can start close enough in the upper right corner to move into the forest or behind the hill in your movement phase. And btw, the shutdown trick only works if they don't know your there. This is a trial where they are specifically dueling you. They know you are there. This is why I haven't introduced the "Double-Blind" rules I'll be using yet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Hm, ok.  So should I just post in the IC thread then?  Where exactly are we allowed to start?  How many movement points do we get?

Jemal. I've never seen 300, but just last night I was thinking about how the Clans are like a Sci Fi version of ancient Greece except that all the warring city states act like Sparta.  Makes you wonder how the crap they've managed to continue existing all this time.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, ok.  So should I just post in the IC thread then?  Where exactly are we allowed to start?  How many movement points do we get?




What's the walk/run speed on your mech?  That's how far you can move.  You can move backwards up to your walk speed.  You can move forwards up to your Run speed.  If you move more than your walk speed, you're considered 'running' and take a +2 to hit difficulty instead of walking's +1. (Also see the first post in the IC thread for modifiers THEY have for hitting YOU dependant on how far YOU move).
If you wish to change direction, you have to spend 1 'movement point' to turn your hex facing by 1 to the left or right.  Movement points spent 'turning' do NOT affect their difficulty to hit you, but DO affect whether you are considered walking or Running for YOUR hit modifier.
EXAMPLE: My Timberwolf can walk 5, Run 8.  If I wanted to move forward 4 and turn 2 hexes to the left, that would require 6 movement, meaning I'd be considered running. +2 modifier to my attacks.  however, I only actually MOVED 4 squares.  +1 modifier to my opponents attack.
My opponent, an identical mech, Turns 1 hex left to face me directly, then moves forward 6 hexs straight at me.  He gets a +2 modifier to hit me(he ran), and I get a +2 modifier to hit him (He moved 6 hexes).

When using jump jets, you can land facing whatever direction you want.
After movement, you can 'torso-twist' one hex to the left or the right.  the only effect his has is on your firing arc.  You are still considered facing the same way you were before the 'twist' for purposes of which direction you can move, and which angle they shoot at you from. (There are forward, rear, left, and right.  Rear requires they be pretty much DIRECTLY behind you.)



> Jemal. I've never seen 300, but just last night I was thinking about how the Clans are like a Sci Fi version of ancient Greece except that all the warring city states act like Sparta.  Makes you wonder how the crap they've managed to continue existing all this time.




A lot of them HAVEN'T survived this long, and others are still struggling to survive, not participating in the invasion b/c they have their hands full just defending their own worlds against other clans.  
The reason the rest HAVE survived is B/C they're Spartan, and have defeated the weaker ones to make themselves stronger.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright well my mech's walk speed is six, but I think I understand now.

I think the reason they've survived is because they all follow the rules, so only the ones with the most brute strength win.  If they ever encounter an opponent who's willing to adapt instead of just dying, they fail.  Which I guess happened, didn't it? 

It's just too bad they didn't learn anything from history, like what happened to Sparta.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

They didn't loose b/c their opponent could adapt, they lost b/c they were stupid, and UNDERESTIMATED the benefits of said adaptation.
Also b/c the I.S. used their own rules against them (and cheated.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Ah yes, that's it, they _cheated_....  At war.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay my mech is away in the interweb to Darimaus..  Let me know when to start...


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, looks like everyone ready now, so we can break this back into pairs. Instead of going with Arkhandus and Dire Lemming, Fenris2 will be pairing off with Brother Allard. You two can roll your initiatives and select your starting locations, then you can get started on trial #4.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am knida confused, did the Cougar Jump Jet to 34,28 or can a Mech walk up the hill? 


-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oops, bad init I think.  3...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216169


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Mechs can walk up hills, it just takes an extra 1 mp per elevation (And you can't go up a 'cliff' where the elevation raises by more than 1 in a single hex, unless you jump, using 1 jump mp/elevation rank.)
None of the base cougar's have jump jets that I can recall.  That's usually a custom add-on, so it depends whether Darimaus is using the base designs or modified ones.

@ Fenris - yeah, probably.  Don't worry though, there's still a chance he's either got really bad piloting or rolls low.. yeah.. sure...

Hey, just hope he isn't one of those speedy/long range mechs that likes to keep you just at the edge of his range.  those fights take forever.
Also, I would suggest not bothering with the refocus rules in your trial.  You can't move OR attack during a refocus, meaning he either 
A) Gets a free full round to blast you, during which you are a sitting duck and easy to hit.
or B) Refocuses himself, leaving you guys back at the roll-off.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

@Jemal, probably right..   But refocus counts as 12 right?  And I managed to luck sack 2 for pilot and gunnery, if my opponent does not have a 2, then even if he refocuses....  But yeah, sitting still is a very bad thing.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

AH, I hadn't noticed the 2 piloting.  Yes, that DOES make a difference, though I still wouldn't suggest it in a 1 on 1.  When we get into the larger Melee's, however, that gives you a definite advantage, whether you want to close or remain at longer range, YOU get the final say on how far away from your opponent(s) you end up (Within the limits of your movement).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I had to change some of my movements. I made some type-Os. 
South West -> South
35,24 -> 35,25

EDIT: Darimus Attached is an updated version of my Mech. 

EDIT 2: I have attach update Trial Maps (displaying each players & opponents moves) here for your viewing pleasure.  _(Updated 21 Aug 07)_


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am knida confused, did the Cougar Jump Jet to 34,28 or can a Mech walk up the hill?
> 
> 
> -Blood




Strangly enough, moving up hills don't cost any extra movement in this system unless its too steep for the mech to cross.

Btw, I want you to go through a step by step list of your movements since the start. Some of your turns aren't sinking up all that well. Include all instances of changing facing, and what hex you change your facing towards. Also, you can't run and jump in a single turn unless you do so in a straight line, and you can't change your facing afterwards.

There is one other problem you need to consider. Because you are lower in initiative, you HAVE to go first. Thats how the system works. You're on the losing side of the initiative. So unless you refocus, its him thats going to get around you.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2007)

It also sounds like you cannot change the direction of you movement without changing your facing. i.e. run/walk west while facing south. Send me an e-mail and hopefully I can quickly get the hang of this. For now I changed my last rounds movements. 

-Blood


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 21, 2007)

I remember that when we used to play Battletech, the initiative phase was meant to occur each turn - that is, we rolled initiative again before every movement phase.  It's been quite a while, and I'm totally out of touch, so I'm not sure what rulechanges have happened in the meantime - was that rule streamlined?  If so, that's a shame.  It's kind a pain to do it every turn, but initiative in Battletech is such a big deal that losing it for the whole combat is sort of disastrous.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I remember that when we used to play Battletech, the initiative phase was meant to occur each turn - that is, we rolled initiative again before every movement phase.  It's been quite a while, and I'm totally out of touch, so I'm not sure what rulechanges have happened in the meantime - was that rule streamlined?  If so, that's a shame.  It's kind a pain to do it every turn, but initiative in Battletech is such a big deal that losing it for the whole combat is sort of disastrous.




I'm pretty sure that you are right on the initiative every round thing, I'm pretty sure its a house rule that got introduced to me when I first started playing. But thats also why I introduced a refocus rule.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

Poor Rylee, invisible castle hates Freeborns too.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

So it appears - ouch - getting close to pulse lasers is clearly baaaaad...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think you will be good to go there Jemal, as this could be a rather quick trial…. did the Cougar fire all of its visible weapons? Hopefully it does not have that much of vase range of weapons. 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Bloodweaver1: Because you can't walk and jump, you won't be able to get the free facing. However, I'm going to just assume to face towards 30,26 instead, which won't let the enemy get anywhere near your rear facing.



OK. I think I am getting the hang of this... I apologize for all the errors and thanks for the help. 

Just realized that the Cougar is on an elevated plan which means it will fire on the puncturing table. This will most likely spell DOOOOOOM for our freeborn. However, I believe the error lies with the player (me) rather than the character/Mech. All in all I having a blast!

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Did my last round and this round of firing all hit the Courger's torso? (1st Med. Pulse & 2nd 2 Med. Pulse + 1 Large = 33pts in torso?) It sounded like the Mech is/has blown up....? Not too sure. 


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm rootin for ya Freeborn.  Even if only OOC.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm confused again. This time it's as to what you have for my Gunnery and Piloting.  What do you have for my Gunnery and Piloting?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So what happens if you've got an active probe and ECM at the same time?
> 
> Lol, you guys are worried about your rolls?
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212975




according to your roll and my notes, you have stats of 3 Gunnery, and 3 Piloting.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OK. I think I am getting the hang of this... I apologize for all the errors and thanks for the help.
> 
> Just realized that the Cougar is on an elevated plan which means it will fire on the puncturing table. This will most likely spell DOOOOOOM for our freeborn. However, I believe the error lies with the player (me) rather than the character/Mech. All in all I having a blast!
> 
> -Blood




Your actually doing quite well. Btw, i didn't use the punch table because I took some advice (both online and at home) and made the punch hit/leg hit only apply within 3 hexes. And yes, your opponent is down for the count. You completely destroyed its center torso.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

You said 1-2 was 4, 3-4 was 3, and 5-6 was 2.  I rolled 2 for gunnery and 3 for piloting...


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be on the road this weekend, starting tomorrow, and after tonight I most likely won't be able to post again until Tuesday.  I'll have the laptop and be on the lookout for opportunities to check in, but that may not happen.  FYI.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Your actually doing quite well. Btw, i didn't use the punch table because I took some advice (both online and at home) and made the punch hit/leg hit only apply within 3 hexes. And yes, your opponent is down for the count. You completely destroyed its center torso.



  This was actually a great learning experience on how to properly employ the design. For instance use the design's max speed and max weapon range in order to determine what the other target has. And then adjust range and speed as required. Plus the whole facing thing really was screwing me up in the begining. 

Question: How do we increase our piloting and gunnery skills?

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess I should have chosen a cauldren born to take the whole Asher/Zilpah gag a little farther, oh well.

BTW, I'd really like to know what happened with my gunnery skill.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2007)

Lemming: If you saw Darimaus' post somewhere around here (cannot remember the page), he said that if your rolls gave you no score of 1 or 2, then your scores of 4 get reduced to 3.

So you would have piloting and gunnery of 3 each, as I did, since I rolled basically the same results as you did.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't understand.  So I got my skill lowered because I rolled well?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2007)

Er, I thought you meant your rolled a 2 for gunnery, which would be a score of 4.....did you mean your gunnery score was a 2?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh god, don't tell me this is another AD&D AC thing!  Why can't people learn to count forwards?! 

So I rolled really badly then.  Oh well, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.  Same thing happened to me in the trial.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh god, don't tell me this is another AD&D AC thing!  Why can't people learn to count forwards?!
> 
> So I rolled really badly then.  Oh well, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.  Same thing happened to me in the trial.



  Gotta remember this game system is quit old and dates to AD&D. 

/hijack

Darimus we are still waiting for you in No Man's Land. Obsidian is still waiting to form his army!

/hijack

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

"Hey, I've just had a great idea for Battketech!"

"Whazat?"

"Let's make everything bass ackwards!"

"Why?"

"Because we're sadists!"

"Oh yeah."

So did anyone get better than a 3/3 or 2/4?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Fenris2 scored a 2,2


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Gotta remember this game system is quit old and dates to AD&D.
> 
> /hijack
> 
> ...




I'm working on it. Doing the combat part is easy, so i suppose I could have posted that before. But I made the mistake of doing the stuff where I has to look back over the last couple hundred posts and look for things and my head near exploded. When I get started again, I'll do the easy stuff first.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe that was the only one who did better than a 3,3. Someone might have gotten a 2,3 but that is all. 

I thought so organization bought the rights to BattleTech and changed the rules to be more user friendly.... no?


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I believe that was the only one who did better than a 3,3. Someone might have gotten a 2,3 but that is all.
> 
> I thought so organization bought the rights to BattleTech and changed the rules to be more user friendly.... no?
> 
> ...




Probably, however I don't own the most recent version, so I wouldn't know myself.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212975





			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You said 1-2 was 4, 3-4 was 3, and 5-6 was 2. I rolled 2 for gunnery and 3 for piloting...




Yes, A 2 and a 3 was what you ROLLED, and you acknowledged also that you had seen the "1-2roll= score of 4, 3-4roll = score of 3, etc".  Looking at you OWN quote there.. You rolled a 2 for gunnery. (1-2 was 4).  You rolled a 3 for Piloting (3-4 was 3).  B/c you rolled no 2, the 4 becomes a 3.  Meaning you have 3, 3.

Also...


> Oh god, don't tell me this is another AD&D AC thing! Why can't people learn to count forwards?!



Um.. No, it's not.  Think of D&D stats in 3.5: 12-13, = +1, 14-15=+2, 16-17=+4, 18=+5
The higher you roll, the better your mod.  

I don't see how it's confusing at all...


Also, 







			
				bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I believe that was the only one who did better than a 3,3. Someone might have gotten a 2,3 but that is all.



I got 2,3(i think..or was it 2,4?).  Darimaus has my rolls.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes Jemal, that's all been cleared up already.  Pay attention.  

I was talking about 2nd edition AD&D where lower AC was better, and they used a stat called THAC0 (To Hit AC 0) to determine to hit rolls.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there anything that Caros, Jemal and I can do while we wait for the outcome of the other five trials? Is there some kind of setup or intro phase (besides the trials) that is needed and we can fill? Just trying to use my eargness in a positive way   

-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 28, 2007)

moving brother allard away discussion here to ooc...

Darimaus, it is tempting to seperate it, the only issue comes up if, and that is a big if, Ramone manages to bag his three mechs... then what?  He is kinda stuck with no more to go for in that case no?

Ramone for sure won't start a melee before then though...  Maybe we run it as far as Ramone gets... Which we have no clue on.  Then, if he gets so lucky as to bag three, worry about Allard playing catchup before continuing or whatever.  Given the odds of getting 3 are pretty low, heck it may not even come to needing to sync.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 28, 2007)

You could always try attacking the other rookie pilot that is in the Trial with you at the same time, and try to take him down to score a fourth 'kill'.      It happens!  Sometimes. _(it is how Marthe Pryde won an easy starting rank, by shooting her sibkin Aidan in the back while he thought he could trust her, and he was preoccupied with fighting one of the trainers' 'Mechs....)_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure I trust my trial partner.  Also, I don't entirely trust the way rank seems to be based solely on luck and willingness to betray your allies.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure I trust my trial partner.  Also, I don't entirely trust the way rank seems to be based solely on luck and willingness to betray your allies.




The thing is, in most Grand Melees, your targets are your partner's opponents, not them. While it does involve kill stealing, most Clanners don't concieve of the notion of attacking their partners.

(Which is why Aidan was dropped so easily by it)

I need to head to bed, but I'll be updating in the morning.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 28, 2007)

Today will still be slow, but I should be able to post a move or two.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

The nail biting intensity of this battle is making me irritable.  Sorry for snapping at you earlier Darmimaus.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Right now I think Caros is the only one to make Star Commander. 
What would happen if someone also got Star Commander or Star Captain? Would those like ranks battle it out for the lead position or would it not matter? Just curious. 

My money is on us having two Star Commanders... go team go!!

-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Interestingly enough I agree with Dire Lemming.  It does get nail biting in a way that most of my other games are not, which is very odd...  Well, always remember its just a game, hard to keep in mind sometimes. lol..

Okay so question.  If the Lanner is now beating Ramone in init, that means he has piloting 1?  Ouch.  If he is supposed to be my easy test hmm... not looking so good for 2 or 3 now is it.   Those instructors must hate Ramone... Lol.

So here it is.  I can not burn my foe out due to gm winduced workload.   And I am pretty sure I can not close on mr. lanner in the woods.   Sure, I can go in there, but the only way to have any shot at hitting him means sitting still, so that he has to move into range.  Still not so good an option as we will be pretty even, and I need to soundly beat his butt w/o accruing damage to have a shot at my 2 or even 3.   Also, he does not seem to wana move lately, so that seems iffy.

Okay chase him.  Seems like really bad odds.  Probably easier to just to eject now, because I am unlikely to ever get a shot due to concealment/cover rules in those woods...  He will end up in a heavy woods hex or something each turn, given he has between 1.5x to 2x my move.

But, before you despair, there is always pulling an Ender.  I was not known in warhammer circles as 'Cheesey Dave' for nothing...   So odd strategems 'R Us is my motto.

Until its a melee the other guys can not shoot yes?  So while Mr. Lanner sits and reads a novel or whatever...  Walk up behind my #2 foe and pop him with everything while targeting for center torso rear.  
If Mr. Lanner decided to follow along? Well then, I can drop plan 'operation melee' and go for shooting again.  Either way leaving me real effin close to my #2/#3 after someone goes kaboom.  Well, life's not perfect.

Other option, Sorry Allard, but go for one of the other combatants he is fighting.  I do not prefer this option, but whatcha gonna do?

So, anyone see something I am missing?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 4, 2007)

Walk backwards so it's not obvious that you're about to start a grand melee?


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 4, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough I agree with Dire Lemming.  It does get nail biting in a way that most of my other games are not, which is very odd...  Well, always remember its just a game, hard to keep in mind sometimes. lol..
> 
> Okay so question.  If the Lanner is now beating Ramone in init, that means he has piloting 1?  Ouch.  If he is supposed to be my easy test hmm... not looking so good for 2 or 3 now is it.   Those instructors must hate Ramone... Lol.
> 
> ...




Your analasis is fairly accurate given your situation, but there are a few errors in it. First off, your assuming that your opponent has a piloting of 1 is  mistaken. First off, when two people refocus in the same combat with each other, there is another initiative roll on both their parts, in order to make things even. It also means that there is no garauntee of success for the second person who refocuses. In this case, he beat you in the roll off. More importantly, your forgetting he could ALSO have a 2 piloting, making him your equal rather than superior. You fight fellow warriors in these trials, and they all have the same roll for skills that you guys had. 

Now, since I helped Dire Lemming, I feel obligated to give you a hand to, so heres my take on things. 

First off, your strategy involving a grand melee has 1 of 2 flaws. The first is your odds of winnig a 2 on 1 fight and getting Star Commander are low, especially since the Black Lanner would close realy fast, giving you no room to breath, and sticking you between it and an assault mech. I suggest you find a viable escape route or method of cover that would force the slower mech to get outpaced and leave the Lanner on its own. Then the fight is one on one, and you would already have a kill. Good times had by all.

But this doesn't even work if you can't bring down the #2 mech, which has a flaw of its own. The mech isn't going to just let you have its back. It will turn with you. You need to be really careful about going about this, since a failure will mean imminent destruction. You'll need to put some though into how your going to get a shot at its back. Get creative. And hope you can aim true. You difficulty would be at least 5, if you don't move that round. Plenty of room for castle to screw you over (its been doing alot of that lately  )

If you do take this course of action, remember one thing. No regrets. No looking back. This is your chance to prove you are a clan warrior. Show them you deserve to command.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, this game really does hate me.   :\   At least I did better than the Freeborn.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like we're waiting on Arkhandus and Fenris.

Also, seems Caros is the only Star Commander so far.. a lot of us came pretty damn close, but...

Come on Ark & Fen, one of you's gotta do it so we can have a couple stars!


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd like to take down that Warhawk, but I've got to find some way to reach it without dropping.....  He'd have at least 3 rounds of free shots against me if I tried to approach from where I am at the hill....and everything seems to be whittling away at my center torso. :\


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two options for you without looking at the map.

Cover.
More cover.

OK, so it's just one option.. but two different ways you could go about it.

Can you get behind a hill or into some dense trees where he CAN'T shoot you?  I'm willing to bet he'd come to you, trying to finish you off, and then when you're in close range you can try to come out into the open and hope you blast him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably waste another round backing up for more cover and wait around a bit longer before I consider trying to run around to attack him from a different angle....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

So Asher stumbles into his next embarrassment by unknowingly being publicly decent to a Freeborn!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2007)

Heh, well, no one even seemed to notice.  

Found this cool video on YouTube BTW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lOkCqcBfxU

Oh yeah. Also this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lOkCqcBfxU


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

Great vid, but you linked it twice.   It's good, but not good enough for two links.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2007)

Oops, meant for the second one to be this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqzEssjkMeU


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright guys, the trials are now over, and there is a very important post in the IC thread, so check it out and post back here ASAP.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2007)

Hm, I think I'm out.  I mean, out of the game.  Playing clanners is just not much fun.  They're idiots.  And now I have to learn a bunch of new rules and do all these intricate rolls for rules I still don't understand.  It was interesting, but the work to fun ratio just isn't favorable.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

Arkhandus, one thing re: your IC problem.
As far as I know, You automatically eject on anything but a head-shot, meaning the only way your pilot dies is from head-shot.  Torso going critical, being shot out, etc, only mean your Mech's down.  
Even then, though, I would've done the same thing in your situation.  A good warrior knows when to stop fighting.

Dire Lemming :  sorry to hear that, I'm enjoying it.  The Clans ARE a bit less-than-tactical in relation to what most of us Strategy-gamers are used to, but Clan Wolf has managed to at least partly remove the stick from their butts.  I'm looking forward to kicking some inner-sphere ass.


Darimaus - I'm SO in the Grand Melee.  HAH, and Caros thought he had me beat.  I get my second chance.   I also get to show the Freebirth my 1337 Skills.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2007)

That's putting it lightly, I'm terrible at strategy games and I still consider their concept of tactics idiotic.  I suppose I shouldn't say that it wasn't fun.  But with all this new work I have to do for it I don't see it being fun in the future.  It's not even fun to roleplay them since they're all born and raised the exact same way.  Any significant variation feels wrong.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

All I can say is you've obviously never read any clan books or known an Amish person, but I'll leave it at that b/c I don't want to go on a whole spiel about prejudiced thinking right now.  Have fun.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 13, 2007)

Drerek will be competing, although his player may take some time to get all the rules down.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2007)

Jemal: Yeah, it's been years since I last had a chance to read the rules for Classic BattleTech.  Though my 'Mech _did_ take a head shot earlier, in addition to the numerous CT hits.   

Johan will participate in the Grand Melee as well, since he had a string of bad luck and still believes he will make it to a higher rank with persistence!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> All I can say is you've obviously never read any clan books or known an Amish person, but I'll leave it at that b/c I don't want to go on a whole spiel about prejudiced thinking right now.  Have fun.




Yes, I haven't known any Amish people, but from what I know about them I'd bet they'd be somewhat offended if you compaired them to the Clans.  What I know of the clans is that they're extremely violent, make anyone that isn't born a certain way into a second class citizen, and are so stuck in doing things a certain way that they've no chance for survival in the long run.  If anything you should compair them to the Spartans, but without teamwork.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yes, I haven't known any Amish people, but from what I know about them I'd bet they'd be somewhat offended if you compaired them to the Clans.  What I know of the clans is that they're extremely violent, make anyone that isn't born a certain way into a second class citizen, and are so stuck in doing things a certain way that they've no chance for survival in the long run.  If anything you should compair them to the Spartans, but without teamwork.




I can see why you feel that way, though I will say the reason why you think so is simple. You are only seeing a part of the picture. All you see are rules limitations, and without picking up a book and reading about them, thats all you'll ever see. Though take into account, Clans have a significant advantage in technology. The advantage is so much so, that one clan mech is the combat equivelant of 2 Inner Sphere mechs. Tactics or no tactics, Clanners are more powerful. They have higher piloting and gunnery, whereas the Inner Sphere average is like 5,5. No matter how you slice it, Clanners are still a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in.
Though I will be sending you a new concept design. 

EDIT: I think Dire Lemming gets the whole advance technology and combat prowlness of the Clanners. I believe he/she is saying is that he/she is having a hard time finding the motivation to play for a team who is egotisitcal and somewhat racist and is destined to loose not matter what. Have mis-spoken?

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 16, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> Though I will be sending you a new concept design.
> 
> EDIT: I think Dire Lemming gets the whole advance technology and combat prowlness of the Clanners. I believe he/she is saying is that he/she is having a hard time finding the motivation to play for a team who is egotisitcal and somewhat racist and is destined to loose not matter what. Have mis-spoken?
> ...




While the racist, egotistical flaws of the Clan's are impossible to refute, their effects on your small group don't neccessarily have to be present, thats up to you all as a roleplaying factor. I will also concede that their customs are unusual, and to tacticians, out and out frustating. However, the losing side argument is not a basis for not wanting to play them. One of the most amusing features of battletech is its lack of winners. Nobody will come out on top, ever. Your actions on the battlefield will simply determine how well your clan makes out in the coming years of an all out galactic battle royal that will eventually lead to Dark Ages, though I am not sure if our gaming experience will make it THAT far (something like 20 years). But it doesn't really matter to me WHY Lemming wants to drop out. If he doesn't find it fun, I don't want to force him to play it. Thats all. I just don't want anyone else to get the wrong idea about the side they are playing and what effect the PCs will have on the real world.

That being said, it looks like everybody except our sadly missing Fenris2 has checked in, so the trial is set to begin soon. The map is ready, but I won't be able to post it until tommorow night. You all have until Tuesday afternoon to send me new mech designs, (they have been trickling in though, so its looking good). Also, keep up the roleplaying aspect, its making the game more interesting. You guys are all doing great.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2007)

It's true that I don't like fighting for a team who is egotisitcal and somewhat racist and is destined to loose not matter what.  (I hope you don't mind me ripping off your words, they are very good ones.)  But I think I could deal with it.  However, that combined with all the new rules I've got to keep track of is just a little too much work for it to really be fun.  I mean, I still don't understand the rules I was supposed to know before the change.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's understandable.

Also, as for explanation: the Clan eugenics program would likely end once they restored the Star League, as its only purpose was to make Clan warriors the equal or two or three Inner Sphere warriors each, since they'd have to face the Spheroids' superior numbers.  Just as the Clans maintained their Star League-era technology and improved it over time, whereas the Inner Sphere just kept destroying stuff in their mad bid for power.

Even in the Dark Ages era, the Clan technology is still probably superior.  The Clans are still around at that point.  They're not quite what they used to be, but still might ultimately succeed at restoring the Star League.  Just that some of them have become more self-absorbed and vicious, since their forces have been stymied for decades.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> It's true that I don't like fighting for a team who is egotisitcal and somewhat racist and is destined to loose not matter what.  (I hope you don't mind me ripping off your words, they are very good ones.)  But I think I could deal with it.  However, that combined with all the new rules I've got to keep track of is just a little too much work for it to really be fun.  I mean, I still don't understand the rules I was supposed to know before the change.




I'm not trying to increase difficutly by making you need to understand all the rules. Its just by giving you guys more responsibility you'll learn them faster. If I keep rolling for you, you'll never know the why. The rules changes are unfortunate, but I am trying to streamline things. It would be nice if everyone had the rulebooks so I wouldn't have to explain as much, but this is an older and nearly lost system. If you couldn't get access to the system before, doing so now would be difficult.

We are still here for you Dire Lemming, and we are all willing to help you along. I'm not trying to abondon you to a cluster of rules you don't understand, just get you more involved in there usage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> It would be nice if everyone had the rulebooks so I wouldn't have to explain as much, but this is an older and nearly lost system. If you couldn't get access to the system before, doing so now would be difficult.



I could try to remedy that. I have an electronic copy of the rules for those to have but it is too large to either email or load up on enworld. If there is another way, I am all ears. 

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to increase difficutly by making you need to understand all the rules. Its just by giving you guys more responsibility you'll learn them faster. If I keep rolling for you, you'll never know the why. The rules changes are unfortunate, but I am trying to streamline things. It would be nice if everyone had the rulebooks so I wouldn't have to explain as much, but this is an older and nearly lost system. If you couldn't get access to the system before, doing so now would be difficult.
> 
> We are still here for you Dire Lemming, and we are all willing to help you along. I'm not trying to abondon you to a cluster of rules you don't understand, just get you more involved in there usage.




Ok well maybe I kinda jumped the gun saying I'd quit like that.  I don't think I should be in the battle royal in any case though.  I'd slow things to a crawl and I'd be a bad commander anyway.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay! Gogo suicidal rodent!


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 17, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I could try to remedy that. I have an electronic copy of the rules for those to have but it is too large to either email or load up on enworld. If there is another way, I am all ears.
> 
> -Blood



You could upload it to sendspace.com and then post the url.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Will do later on tonight. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here you go. 

Hope this helps.


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 18, 2007)

K guys, the map is up in the IC thread. Post your starting locations, and first round initiative. 

Don't forget at the top of the post, I need round #, your gunnery/piloting scores, your current initiative, and your starting locations.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 18, 2007)

Well maybe with this I'll stand a chance.  Thanks Bloodweaver.

Let's just say that Asher wanted to compete but he was late and the only things left in the hanger were Elementals.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 18, 2007)

No Problem.


-Blood


----------



## Drerek (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you're waiting on me.  Sorry.  Been super busy this week and haven't had time to read the rules.  Let's just say Drerek had a lingering concussion from the fight and could not be cleared for the melee.  That will give me time to watch what everyone does rules wise while I read them.  Thanks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a .pdf version of the new map (King of the Hill) for anyone who wants it. 


-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.

Will post asap.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Too bad there is not a N.I.T. type bout for Caros and Dire Lemming, give them something to grind thier teeth on during the two-three week wait. 


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2007)

So like, are we dead?


----------

